# iść na nogach



## Gochna

Cześć

"iść na nogach" to w Łodzi i Kaliszu popularne wyrażenie oznaczające "iść pieszo".
Czy ktoś wie, czy jest ono poprawne? Słyszeliście je kiedyś? Sami używacie? Jeśli tak/nie, to napiszcie przy okazji skąd jesteście.
Z góry dzięki za pomoc.


----------



## majlo

It's the first time I've ever heard this expression, and, to be honest, it sounds a bit odd to me when I read it out loud.


----------



## evilandgorgeous

I've only ever heard ''iść pieszo''


----------



## Gochna

Well, I've been using it since.... always (I am from Łódź), and a friend of mine (Kalisz) uses it too.
By the way, where are you (your families) from majlo and evilandgorgeous?


----------



## Greg from Poland

I'd classify this phrase as a pleonasm, so it's not what you call perfectly correct.


----------



## majlo

I'm from Pomeranian district. My home town is Kwidzyn.

I wanted to point out that it's a kind of pleonasm as well because what else can you walk on, right? Then I realised you can also use something else than legs in order to walk. However, the expression still reamains odd to me. 

(Greg, is that R. R. in your avatar?  )


----------



## fragile1

Mysle, ze "isc na nogach", to takie polaczenie od 'isc na piechote' z 'nogami'. NIe mozna przeciez isc nie na nogach, bo juz na rowerze np. sie jedzie. Wiec logicznie rzecz biorac 'isc' implikuje fakt, ze uzywa sie nog. Szukajac wsparcia naukowego znalazlam piekne okreslenie, ktorym sie musze z Wami podzielic: isc z laczka


----------



## majlo

Nie jestem tego taki pewien. Wszak mamy w języku polskim wyrażenie "iść na rękach".


----------



## fragile1

Majlo! Przeoczylam to! masz w 100% racje, bo przeciez mozna tez isc na 4


----------



## Thomas1

Iść na czworaka to inne złożenie, chociaż zazwyczaj się go używa w połączeniu chodzić na czworaka. 

Ale wracając do sformuowania "iść na nogach" to słyszałem, że gdzieś się go używa i też wydało mi się co najmniej dziwne. Tu gdzie mieszkam (Warszawa) mówimy po prostu iść, które właściwie we wszystkich kontekstach oznacza iść na nogach i jeśli ktoś posłużyłby się "iść na nogach" to napewno zwróciłby tym uwagę. Jeśli ktoś idzie na czymś innym to wtedy dodaje się na czym.
Jest jednak wyrażenie "iść jak na słomianych nogach", które brzmi jak najbardziej naturalnie. Inne podobne w znaczeniu to "iść na miękkich nogach".


----------



## xpictianoc

myślę że to regionalizm tak jak wyjść na dwóch i wyjść na pole  mówi się iść pieszo i ... iść z buta  wiec czemu nie iść na nogach hehe dla mnie mazowszanina to brzmi naprawdę dziwnie ale iść na pole brzmi jeszcze gorzej... 

pozdrawiam


----------



## Gochna

Iść z buta ( z laczka pewnie w Poznaniu  ) dla mnie jest zupełnie w porządku, ale nie użyłabym go rozmawiając z rodzicami czy z szefem. Za to w Łodzi, "iść na nogach" to wyrażenie, którego używają wszyscy i nawet nie brzmi ono jakoś specjalnie kolokwialnie - na przykład, jeśli ktoś zapyta którędy dojść do Placu Wolności, można mu spokojnie odpowiedzieć: "Jeśli pójdzie Pan(i) na nogach, to jest dość daleko, lepiej wsiąść w tramwaj linii 15".
Co Wy na to?


----------



## arturolczykowski

U mnie zawsze sie mowilo w takich przypadkch "isc pieszo". Pierwszy raz slysze "isc na nogach"...


----------



## Greg from Poland

I don't think I have ever used _iść pieszo_ (or _iść na nogach_ for that matter).

Bare _iść _is the word I use. The above-mentioned examples sound a bit odd to me.


----------



## majlo

_Iść pieszo _is perfectle fine to me when used in a context of comparison between different means of transport. For example in this context plain _iść _would sound odd:

- Jak tutaj dotarliście?
- Ja przyjechałem samochodem.
- Ja przyjechałem na rolkach.
- A ja przyszedłem pieszo.


----------



## arturolczykowski

> I don't think I have ever used _iść pieszo_ (or _iść na nogach_ for that matter).
> 
> Bare _iść _is the word I use. The above-mentioned examples sound a bit odd to me.




So, how are you going to say: I'll walk to work?

Pójdę do pracy

or 

Pójdę  pieszo do pracy?

Don't fool me with Przespaceruję się do pracy ;-)


----------



## Gochna

Ja zdecydowanie "_pójdę do pracy na nogach_".

Samo "_pójdę do pracy_" oznacza dla mnie "_I'll go to work_" i może być nawet helikopterem - _Jutro idę do pracy, więc nie mogę się z tobą spotkać_, dla mnie w żaden sposób nie wskazuje, że idę pieszo.


----------



## majlo

I think it's quite similar to the Cracowian _iść na pole _for _iść na podwór_ko.


----------



## Gochna

_Iść na pole_ to to samo co _iść na dwór_ - na zewnątrz. Nie musi być koniecznie podwórko.


----------



## majlo

Dla mnie _iść na dwór _i _iść na podwórko _jest synonimiczne.


----------



## Gochna

Naprawdę?? Ja rozumiem podwórko jako _nieduży plac przy budynku, często ograniczony innymi budynkami, typowy dla zabudowy miejskiej_ (Słownik języka polskiego). 
Mogę powiedzieć na przykład, że wczoraj chodziłam dwie godziny po dworze i strasznie zmarzłam, nigdy nie użyję w tym kontekście słowa "podwórko".

Szkoda, z tym "iść na nogach". Widocznie to tylko nasze takie łódzko-kaliskie wyrażenie.


----------



## fragile1

majlo said:


> Dla mnie _iść na dwór _i _iść na podwórko _jest synonimiczne.


 
Zgadzam sie, ale isc na pole, to dal mnie, jak ktos ma pole i ma potrzebe pojsc tam po kartofle, buraki czy jeszcze inne plody rolne. Pole to pole. 

A odnosnie pracy: pojsc do pracy pieszo, a. na piechote - jest ok; 
na nogach, to chyba po to, zeby zaznaczyc, ze nie na rekach;
a wracajac do chodzenia na 4, ja to mniej rozumiem, jako chodzenie na czworaka, a bardziej, jesli ktos sie nie jest w stanie sie spionizowac i idzie na czterech


----------



## .Jordi.

fragile1 said:


> Zgadzam sie, ale isc na pole, to dal mnie, jak ktos ma pole i ma potrzebe pojsc tam po kartofle, buraki czy jeszcze inne plody rolne. Pole to pole.


 To jest różnica regionalna, większość Polaków mówi, że _wychodzi na dwór_, jednak np. w Krakowie mówią, że _idą na pole_. Tutaj masz wypowiedź pewnego profesora odnośnie do tej różnicy.

Jeśli chodzi o pytanie Gochny, to ja nie spotkałem się z wyrażeniem _iść na nogach_ równoważnym z _iść pieszo_. Być może to jest kolejny regionalizm, razem _krańcówką_ i _migawką,_ rodem z Łodzi .


----------



## Gochna

Rzeczywiście _krańcówka_, _migawka_ i _angielka_ to słowa, które są typowo łódzkie. 

Dziękuję za wszystkie wypowiedzi. Teraz wiem, że chodzenie na nogach, też jest łódzkim regionalizmem. A co z "na rybkę"? Kontekst:
- Wiesz ile kosztuje bilet do Meksyku?
- Hmm, tak na rybkę około 1000USD
"na rybkę" - tak mi się wydaje, bez sprawdzania tak Ci mogę powiedzieć.

Wiem, że w Poznaniu "na rybkę" się nie mowi. A reszta Polski co na to?
Chyba zaraz trzeba będzie założyć nową dyskusję


----------



## Thomas1

Gochna said:


> Rzeczywiście _krańcówka_, _migawka_ i _angielka_ to słowa, które są typowo łódzkie.


Znam tylko migawka, w sensie część aparatu fotograficznego, a angielka kojarzy mi się z jakimś naczyniem, najprawdopodobniej z kieliszkiem. Jestem pewien, że już gdzieś słyszałem to słowo na określenie kieliszka albo szklanki...



> Dziękuję za wszystkie wypowiedzi. Teraz wiem, że chodzenie na nogach, też jest łódzkim regionalizmem. A co z "na rybkę"? Kontekst:
> - Wiesz ile kosztuje bilet do Meksyku?
> - Hmm, tak na rybkę około 1000USD
> "na rybkę" - tak mi się wydaje, bez sprawdzania tak Ci mogę powiedzieć.


Nigdy nie słyszałem, tu się mówi "wydaje mi się", "to będzie (pewnie)" itp.



> Wiem, że w Poznaniu "na rybkę" się nie mowi. A reszta Polski co na to?
> Chyba zaraz trzeba będzie założyć nową dyskusję


Jak najbardziej.


----------



## fragile1

Gochna said:


> Rzeczywiście _krańcówka_, _migawka_ i _angielka_ to słowa, które są typowo łódzkie.
> 
> Dziękuję za wszystkie wypowiedzi. Teraz wiem, że chodzenie na nogach, też jest łódzkim regionalizmem. A co z "na rybkę"? Kontekst:
> - Wiesz ile kosztuje bilet do Meksyku?
> - Hmm, tak na rybkę około 1000USD
> "na rybkę" - tak mi się wydaje, bez sprawdzania tak Ci mogę powiedzieć.
> 
> Wiem, że w Poznaniu "na rybkę" się nie mowi. A reszta Polski co na to?
> Chyba zaraz trzeba będzie założyć nową dyskusję



to ja uprzejmie prosze o przetlumaczenie: krancowki, migawki i angielki. 
'Na rybe', 'na rybke' znam - to tak mniej wiecej, albo z grubsza, nie precyzyjnie, ale pozostale? Angielka powinna byc z duzej litery, czy to znaczy cos calkiem innego?


----------



## Gochna

_angielka_- w osobnym wątku również - to bułka paryska.
_migawka_ - poznańska _sieciówka_ - to miesięczny bilet na autobusy i tramwaje
_krańcówka_ - _pętla_ - ostatni przystanek na linii autobusu/tramwaju


----------



## majlo

Dla mnie _na rybkę _jest nieznane. W tym znaczeniu używam przeważnie _na oko_.


----------



## Greg from Poland

majlo said:


> _Iść pieszo _is perfectle fine to me when used in a context of comparison between different means of transport. For example in this context plain _iść _would sound odd:
> 
> - Jak tutaj dotarliście?
> - Ja przyjechałem samochodem.
> - Ja przyjechałem na rolkach.
> - A ja przyszedłem pieszo.



Come to think about it, you're absolutely right. 'Pieszo' seems perfectly okay, although I don't think I employ it very often.


----------



## dn88

majlo said:


> Dla mnie _iść na dwór _i _iść na podwórko _jest synonimiczne.



Jak dla mnie, to "podwórko" jest na wsi. 
Wracając do tematu, swego czasu nadużywałem wyrażeń "iść na nogach" i "iść na pole". Teraz staram się kontrolować i używać tych "bardziej poprawnych" wariantów.


----------



## Knieja

Ja  jestem z Podkarpacia i _iść na nogach _brzmi dla mnie jak najbardziej naturalnie, chociaż przyznaję, że _iść pieszo_ brzmi bardziej poprawnie. Obu tych wyrażeń używa się tu często. 
Nie zgadzam się jednak z tymi, którzy odrzucają oba. To takie teoretyzowanie bez podstaw, bo czasownik_ iść _ma przecież bardzo ogólne znaczenie i nie musi oznaczać że się człowiek przemieszcza piechotą. W przeciwieństwie do angielskiego, w którym znaczenie często umieszczone jest w czasowniku, język polski podobny jest do j. romańskich gdzie rzeczowniki odgrywają większą rolę. 
Przykłady:
I'll walk to work tomorrow. Pójdę jutro do pracy piechotą.
I drove to chool yesterday. Pojechałam wczoraj do szkoły samochodem.
Itd.


----------



## kknd

Wspominane tutaj _pójść, przyjść_ pieszo są dla mnie konstrukcjami pleonastycznymi. Czy ktoś mógłby to sprawdzić? Zamiast np. _poszedłem do pracy pieszo_ powinno być wg mnie raczej: _poszedłem do pracy_ lub _przybyłem do pracy pieszo_.

Z drugiej strony _pójść, iść_ są czasownikami wyrażającymi ruch w ogólności, dlatego mój główny zarzut skupia się raczej na wyrazie _przyjść_.


----------



## majlo

Czy aby na pewno _pójść, iść _itp. wyrażają ruch w ogólności? No bo przecież, gdy _lecę_, _biegnę, jadę rowerem, _to nie _idę_. (?)

Zgadzam się, że to konstrukcja pleonastyczna, ale utarta już na tyle, że nie razi tak bardzo jak np. _spadać w dół_. W języku polskim zresztą jest więcej takich utartych wyrażeń.

Sam _iść/pójść pieszo _użyłbym tylko w kontekście kontrastu z innymi środkami transportu. W pozostałych przypadkach, wydaje mi się, _pieszo _można sobie darować.


----------



## Gochna

majlo said:


> Czy aby na pewno _pójść, iść _itp. wyrażają ruch w ogólności? No bo przecież, gdy _lecę_, _biegnę, jadę rowerem, _to nie _idę_. (?)



Nie do końca się zgadadzam.
Przecież jeśli powiedziałbyś: 
_Przyszedłem wczoraj do pracy, a tam się okazało, że zwolnili Heńka_, 
to wcale nie znaczy, że do pracy szedłeś piechotą.
Podobnie:
_Nie mogę się jutro rano z Tobą spotkać, idę na basen_, 
też nie oznacza, że idziesz spacerem. 



> Sam _iść/pójść pieszo _użyłbym tylko w kontekście kontrastu z innymi środkami transportu. W pozostałych przypadkach, wydaje mi się, _pieszo _można sobie darować.



Tutaj się zgadzam, choć powiedziałabym _na nogach_: _
Jest blisko, więc nie musimy jechać samochodem tylko możemy iść na nogach_. 
Bez kontrastu z innymi środkami transportu oczywiście samo _iść, pójść_.


----------



## majlo

Gochna said:


> Nie do końca się zgadadzam.
> Przecież jeśli powiedziałbyś:
> _Przyszedłem wczoraj do pracy, a tam się okazało, że zwolnili Heńka_,
> to wcale nie znaczy, że do pracy szedłeś piechotą.
> Podobnie:
> _Nie mogę się jutro rano z Tobą spotkać, idę na basen_,
> też nie oznacza, że idziesz spacerem.



Jak widać, rzeczywiście istnieją konteksty, w których _iść/pójść _może oznaczać na przykład podróżowanie autobusem (choć w drugim przykładzie nie powiedziałbym _idę na basen_, lecz _jadę na basen_).


----------



## Thomas1

Mamy również dość potoczne „ładnie/ale idzie” – o samochodzie, który jeździ szybko, płynnie i/lub dynamicznie.


----------



## Damian72a

Iść na nogach? Hmm... W moich okolicach mawia się "iść pieszo", albo po prostu "iść".

"Iść na nogach" to raczej zapożyczenie z angielskiego, tam jest "To go ON foot".



Gochna said:


> Przecież jeśli powiedziałbyś:
> _Przyszedłem wczoraj do pracy, a tam się okazało, że zwolnili Heńka_,
> to wcale nie znaczy, że do pracy szedłeś piechotą.
> Podobnie:
> _Nie mogę się jutro rano z Tobą spotkać, idę na basen_,
> też nie oznacza, że idziesz spacerem.



Absolutnie się nie zgadzam. Jeśli ktoś jedzie do pracy samochodem, a potem mówi, że "poszedł" do pracy, to świadczy to tylko o jego niekompetencji do użwania czasowników - albo może taka osoba się za długo w Angli nasiedziała, bo tam "go" oznacza iść/jechać/lecieć/płynąć.


----------



## PawelBierut

Damian72a said:


> Absolutnie się nie zgadzam. Jeśli ktoś jedzie do pracy samochodem, a potem mówi, że "poszedł" do pracy, to świadczy to tylko o jego niekompetencji do użwania czasowników - albo może taka osoba się za długo w Angli nasiedziała, bo tam "go" oznacza iść/jechać/lecieć/płynąć.



Prawdopodobnie zależy co chcesz przekazać. Jeśli kładziesz nacisk na środek transportu, wtedy rzeczywiście lepiej powiedzieć _pojechałem _zamiast _poszedłem_. Jednak wg mnie, w zdaniach typu: _Jutro idę do pracy._ nie chodzi o to w jaki sposób ktoś się przemieszcza, tylko o to co będzie robił. Jasne, że można powiedzieć: _"Jutro będę pracował." _zamiast "_Jutro idę do pracy.",_ ale drugie zdanie, jak dla mnie, brzmi naturalniej i wyraża też fakt, że trzeba zmienić miejsce pobytu żeby pracować, tzn. nie zostaję w domu by myć okna tylko idę gdzieś (do miejsca mojego zatrudnienia) aby np. zarobić. Nie jest tu ważne jak się ktoś do pracy dostanie tylko, że do niej wyruszy. Relacjonując dzień z życia pracownika też powiedziałbym, że ktoś pojechał do pracy - jeśli tam pojechał - ale jeśli odnosi się to do przyszłości to myślę, że zdanie _idę do pracy_ często przyjmuje funkcję związku frazeologicznego oznaczającego, że ktoś będzie pracował.


----------



## BezierCurve

Popieram. 
"Jutro nie idę do pracy" brzmi równie naturalnie (jeżeli nie bardziej) co "jutro nie jadę do pracy" (niezależnie od tego, czy wypłacają tam pensję w złotówkach, funtach czy euro).


----------



## Damian72a

Można także powiedzieć: "jutro będę w pracy" lub "jutro mnie nie będzie".

To, jak wiele szczegółów chcemy przekazać zależy tylko i wyłącznie od nas. Możecie mówić, że jutro pójdziecie do pracy, a następnego dnia wsiąść w auto i pojechać - nikt od tego nie umrze.

Jednak byłbym za tym, aby wyrażać się szczegółowo.

"idę do pracy" jest dla mnie bardziej uproszczeniem, niż związkiem frazeologicznym. Moja mama często ma problem z czasownikiem "pływać". Mój brat jest marynarzem, a ona często się go pyta: "Gdzie tym razem pojechaliście?" - Dla niej czasem nawet i samoloty "jeżdżą".


----------



## PawelBierut

Damian72a said:


> "idę do pracy" jest dla mnie bardziej uproszczeniem, niż związkiem frazeologicznym.



W sumie masz rację...


----------



## .Jordi.

Temat rozmowy i tak już daleko odszedł od tego, które zostało postawione w pytaniu, więc chyba nikt nie będzie miał mi za złe, jeśli i ja swoje trzy grosze wtrącę.
Zgodnie z definicją słownikową _jechać_ oznacza:
*
1. *«przenosić się z miejsca na miejsce za pomocą różnych środków lokomocji»
*2. *«o środkach lokomocji: być w ruchu, posuwać się naprzód»

Jak widzimy, nie ma tu mowy o _samochodach _wyłącznie, więc można powiedzieć: _jadę do Turcji, jadę na Kretę, do Wielkiej Brytanii_ _etc._, nawet jeśli _de facto_ środkiem lokomocji będzie np. statek, samolot czy hulajnoga. Ale jeśli w zdaniu wymieniamy nasz środek transportu, to już raczej ja bym nie użył _jechać_, jeśli nie ma mowy o czymś posiadającym koła, dlatego dziwnie by mi brzmiało: _jadę samolotem na Kretę _(mimo że _jadę na Kretę_ znaczy to samo i że środek lokomocji jest ten sam) albo _jadę statkiem do Wielkiej Brytanii_.


----------



## Ben Jamin

arturolczykowski said:


> U mnie zawsze sie mowilo w takich przypadkch "isc pieszo". Pierwszy raz slysze "isc na nogach"...


 
Iść pieszo to taki sam pleonazm jak iść na nogach, tylko, że zaakceptowany przez język literacki. Wszak „iść” po polsku, w odróżnieniu od angielskiego „go” oznacza (w odniesieniu do człowieka lub zwierzęcia) poruszać się na nogach. Nie można iść nie pieszo, można jechać, być niesionym, czołgać się lub lecieć. 
Wszystkie inne zwroty należy zaliczyć do reginalizmów, slangu, gwar, socjolektów, itp. Zwłaszcza na forum międzynarodowym jak to należy zawsze zaznaczać do której kategorii dany zwrot należy, aby nie wprowadzać zamętu u naszych obcojęzycznych uczestników. 
Na koniec: nigdy nies słyszałem ani nie czytałem, żeby ktoś chodził „na czworaka”, tylko „na czworakach”.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Dla mnie _iść na dwór _i _iść na podwórko _jest synonimiczne.


 
Podwórko to jedna z wielu możliwości wyjścia na zewnątrz (na dwór). A jak byś powiedział wychodząc z domu, który nie ma podwórka, lecz leży pomiędzy dwoma ulicami, albo w lesie? Faktem jest, że „na dwór” oznaczało kiedyś „na podwórze”, ale to znaczenie dawno zanikło.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Jak widać, rzeczywiście istnieją konteksty, w których _iść/pójść _może oznaczać na przykład podróżowanie autobusem (choć w drugim przykładzie nie powiedziałbym _idę na basen_, lecz _jadę na basen_).


 
Iść do pracy, na basen, do szkoły, do kina, to inne leksykalne znaczenie słowa „iść” niż „poruszać się na nogach”. Można by to ująć następująco:
Iść 1: poruszać sie na nogach po płaskim lub lekko pochyłym terenie lub schodach (w innym wypadku trzeba się wspinać). 
Iść 2:  przemieszczać się / udawać się do pewnego celu (pracy, szkoły, kina), gdzie wykonujemy czynności typowe dla tego miejsca, na przykład pracujemy, uczymy się, oglądamy film, itp, i gdzie faktyczny środek lokomocji jest nieistotny w kontekście. 
Są jeszcze inne idiomatyczne znaczenia tego słowa.


----------



## marcin k

Where I live (right between the cities of Katowice and Częstochowa, everyone I know uses the phrase 'iść na nogach' with 'iść pieszo' sounding a littile akward if not too posh... But if you look at the word 'pieszo' and think of what it actually means on its own, then the Spanish words 'pie' (meaning 'foot') or the word 'pierna' (meaning 'leg') come to mind. I wonder if it is just a coincidence that all the three words 'pieszo', 'pie' and 'pierna' begin with the same sounds and all refer to walking...  Surely the word 'pieszo' is derived from 'piechota' or 'piechur' ... If the resemblence between the Polish word and the Spanish (or Latin based if you like) words is no coincidence, then the phrase 'iść pieszo' wouldn't be any more logical than 'iść na nogach"...


----------



## Ben Jamin

marcin k said:


> Where I live (right between the cities of Katowice and Częstochowa, everyone I know uses the phrase 'iść na nogach' with 'iść pieszo' sounding a littile akward if not too posh... But if you look at the word 'pieszo' and think of what it actually means on its own, then the Spanish words 'pie' (meaning 'foot') or the word 'pierna' (meaning 'leg') come to mind. I wonder if it is just a coincidence that all the three words 'pieszo', 'pie' and 'pierna' begin with the same sounds and all refer to walking... Surely the word 'pieszo' is derived from 'piechota' or 'piechur' ... If the resemblence between the Polish word and the Spanish (or Latin based if you like) words is no coincidence, then the phrase 'iść pieszo' wouldn't be any more logical than 'iść na nogach"...


 
Oczywiście, że słowa są spokrewnione, ale to nie ma nic wspólnego z logiką.
Ja już napisałem 3 posty wcześniej: oba zwroty są pleonazmami (masło maślane), ale „iść pieszo” to zwrot z rejestru języka literackiego, a „iść na nogach” to gwara/socjolekt.
Ciekawe, że tak wielu uczestników tego forum nie rozróżnia tych kategorii.


----------



## Damian72a

.Jordi. said:


> Temat rozmowy i tak już daleko odszedł od tego, które zostało postawione w pytaniu, więc chyba nikt nie będzie miał mi za złe, jeśli i ja swoje trzy grosze wtrącę.
> Zgodnie z definicją słownikową _jechać_ oznacza:
> *
> 1. *«przenosić się z miejsca na miejsce za pomocą różnych środków lokomocji»
> *2. *«o środkach lokomocji: być w ruchu, posuwać się naprzód»
> 
> Jak widzimy, nie ma tu mowy o _samochodach _wyłącznie, więc można powiedzieć: _jadę do Turcji, jadę na Kretę, do Wielkiej Brytanii_ _etc._, nawet jeśli _de facto_ środkiem lokomocji będzie np. statek, samolot czy hulajnoga.



Za bardzo wszystko upraszczasz. Statek może być środkiem lokomocji, ale do statku używa się czasownika "pływać" (nawet wtedy, gdy statek mamy tylko w domyśle). Poza tym, zamiast uzywać do wszystkiego "jechać", można zastąpić to czasownikiem "wybierać się".

P.S. Jeśli odwołujesz się na jakieś źródło, to fajnie by było, gdybyś je podał - słowniki są przeróżne.

Jeśli osoba X wybiera się (statkiem) na wycieczkę do miejsca Y, to prawdopodobnie powiedziałaby: "Wybrałam się na rejs statkiem do Y".

Polski jest bardzo bogatym językiem i naprawdę można wyrazić się na wiele sposobów - oczywiście można powiedzieć - na pałę - że się "pojechało" gdzieś statkiem, ale ludzie... Jest tyle możliwości, ruszmy główkami, nie powtarzajmy uproszczonych schematów.

Jedyne co może przejść w.g. mnie, to "wyjeżdżać za granicę". Często się mówi, że ktoś wyjeżdża za granicę i nie określa się tego, jakim pojazdem.



marcin k said:


> Where I live (right between the cities of Katowice and Częstochowa, everyone I know uses the phrase 'iść na nogach' with 'iść pieszo' sounding a littile akward if not too posh... But if you look at the word 'pieszo' and think of what it actually means on its own, then the Spanish words 'pie' (meaning 'foot') or the word 'pierna' (meaning 'leg') come to mind. I wonder if it is just a coincidence that all the three words 'pieszo', 'pie' and 'pierna' begin with the same sounds and all refer to walking...  Surely the word 'pieszo' is derived from 'piechota' or 'piechur' ... If the resemblence between the Polish word and the Spanish (or Latin based if you like) words is no coincidence, then the phrase 'iść pieszo' wouldn't be any more logical than 'iść na nogach"...



Where I live (right between the cities of Częstochowa and Łódź), everyone I know uses Polish language. I can't imagine a person speaking English or Latin between people using their own language. When I first saw this topic I was surprised how many posts were in English! I thought to myself "Wow, so many foreingers read Polish topics", and then I looked at the top-right corner of every user's post where there is that magical line "Native language"... And I was surprised again. Polish, Polish, Polish and... Polish (of course) - but in the middle of the first page I found one Russina guy (Wow, I got ONE).

So this is my reflection - why the hell Poles use English... Here? Are they trying not to be understood by Poles not knowing English and simultaneously making a confined "talk" within this topic? If yes, then they're on the "right" way. ;]


----------



## .Jordi.

Damian72a said:


> Za bardzo wszystko upraszczasz. Statek może być środkiem lokomocji, ale do statku używa się czasownika "pływać" (nawet wtedy, gdy statek mamy tylko w domyśle). Poza tym, zamiast uzywać do wszystkiego "jechać", można zastąpić to czasownikiem "wybierać się".


Jak dla mnie raczej średnio brzmi _lecieć samolotem_ albo _pływać statkiem_, bo przecież samolotem nigdzie nie popłynę ani statkiem nie polecę, tak samo jak nie cofnę się do przodu. Ja niczego nie upraszczam, po prostu uważam, że nie ma sensu wszystkiego zbytnio komplikować, bo i po co?



> P.S. Jeśli odwołujesz się na jakieś źródło, to fajnie by było, gdybyś je podał - słowniki są przeróżne.


 Zapomniałem o linku, już go dodałem.



> Jeśli osoba X wybiera się (statkiem) na wycieczkę do miejsca Y, to prawdopodobnie powiedziałaby: "Wybrałam się na rejs statkiem do Y".


Nigdy w życiu bym tak nie powiedział i nigdy nie słyszałem, żeby ktoś tak się wyrażał. _Wybrać się na rejs do Y _jeszcze ujdzie, ale _wybrać się na rejs statkiem do Y_? To naprawdę niezbyt dobrze brzmi.



> Polski jest bardzo bogatym językiem i naprawdę można wyrazić się na wiele sposobów - oczywiście można powiedzieć - na pałę - że się "pojechało" gdzieś statkiem, ale ludzie... Jest tyle możliwości, ruszmy główkami, nie powtarzajmy uproszczonych schematów.


Zgadzam się w zupełności .



> but at the middle of the first page I found one Russina guy (Wow, I got ONE)


 Masz na myśli _польщЪзна_? Przykro mi, ale to też znaczy _polszczyzna_


----------



## Damian72a

.Jordi. said:


> Nigdy w życiu bym tak nie powiedział i nigdy nie słyszałem, żeby ktoś tak się wyrażał. _Wybrać się na rejs do Y _jeszcze ujdzie, ale _wybrać się na rejs statkiem do Y_? To naprawdę niezbyt dobrze brzmi.



Wiesz, to zależy od środowiska, ja np. słyszałem. Poza tym zobacz co w prasie piszą: http://www.podroze.pl/wyprawa/relacja/rejs-statkiem-po-bosforze,1149/



.Jordi. said:


> Masz na myśli _польщЪзна_? Przykro mi, ale to też znaczy _polszczyzna_



Tak, miałem to na myśli. Ale prawdę piszesz? Jeśli tak, to nie mam więcej pytań.


----------



## Thomas1

Damian72a said:


> Za bardzo wszystko upraszczasz. Statek może być środkiem lokomocji, ale do statku używa się czasownika "pływać" (nawet wtedy, gdy statek mamy tylko w domyśle). Poza tym, zamiast uzywać do wszystkiego "jechać", można zastąpić to czasownikiem "wybierać się".


Według mnie: Za tydzień jedziemy na Mauritius [sic!]. (w domyśle płyniemy statkiem na Mauritiusa) brzmi zupełnie w porządku w mowie.

O ile dobrze pamiętam, to wspomniałeś, że twój brat jest marynarzem. Wydaje mi się, jesteś bardziej "skłonny", żeby użyć wyrazu "pływać", bo to wynika z twojego uwarunkowania socjolingwistycznego, które, jakby nie było, różni się od tego jakie ma większość. Niewielu z nas ma krewnych czy znajomych marynarzy, co może być jednym z czynników wpływających na używane słownictwo.



> Jeśli osoba X wybiera się (statkiem) na wycieczkę do miejsca Y, to prawdopodobnie powiedziałaby: "Wybrałam się na rejs statkiem do Y".


Jeśli chodzi o mnie to wąptię, żeby wiele osób tak powiedziało. Styl tego zdania nie bardzo pasuje do mowy potocznej.

 PS: abstrahując od tego co napisałem powyżej jeśli osoba X wybiera się to powiedziałaby "Wybieram się na rejs statkiem...", jeśli osoba jest po rejsie to powiedziałaby "Wybrałam się na rejs...".


----------



## Damian72a

Thomas1 said:


> PS: abstrahując od tego co napisałem powyżej jeśli osoba X wybiera się to powiedziałaby "Wybieram się na rejs statkiem...", jeśli osoba jest po rejsie to powiedziałaby "Wybrałam się na rejs...".



Widzę, iż oko twe bystre jest - cóż, popełniłem błąd, nie ten czas, rację masz.



Thomas1 said:


> O ile dobrze pamiętam, to wspomniałeś, że twój brat jest marynarzem. Wydaje mi się, jesteś bardziej "skłonny", żeby użyć wyrazu "pływać", bo to wynika z twojego uwarunkowania socjolingwistycznego, które, jakby nie było, różni się od tego jakie ma większość. Niewielu z nas ma krewnych czy znajomych marynarzy, co może być jednym z czynników wpływających na używane słownictwo.



Weź pod uwagę, iż moja matka ma syna marynarza, a dla niej on jeździ statkami oraz samolotami. Więc te uwarunkowania nie są do końca trafne.



Thomas1 said:


> Według mnie: Za tydzień jedziemy na Mauritius [sic!]. (w domyśle płyniemy statkiem na Mauritiusa) brzmi zupełnie w porządku w mowie.



Można także powiedzieć, że za tydzień wyjeżdżamy na Mauritius, bądź "za tydzień wypływamy w rejs na Mauritius". Wszystko będzie ok, póki ktoś się nie zapyta - a czym jedziecie / jechaliście (ta druga opcja wchodzi oczywiście w grę po powrocie)?


----------



## Christoforo

Musimy pamiętać, że to forum nie zostało założone po to aby Polacy dyskutowali między sobą na temat języka polskiego, lecz żeby cudzoziemcy uczący się języka polskiego mogli zadawać pytania na temat polskiej gramatyki, idiomów i słownictwa. Tak jest na innych forach witryny Reference Dictionary. Kilka miesięcy temu, gdy zarejestrowałem się na tym forum było kilku cudzoziemców zadających pytania, wśród nich jeden, który wyglądał na takiego, który tłumaczy teksty komercyjnie. Teraz procent cudzoziemców wyraźnie spadł, być może dlatego, że Polacy biorący udział w dyskusjach mają tendencję do eskalacji dyskusji między sobą i na ogół, jak to Polacy się ze sobą nie zgadzają, a chyba nie o to tutaj chodzi. O języku polskim powinniśmy dyskutować między sobą na innych forach do tego celu przeznaczonych,  a tutaj udzielać raczej  rzeczowych informacji, opartych na rzetelnej wiedzy o języku polskim. Zbyt dużo tu postów od rodowitych Polaków, którzy są sami bardzo niepewni jak używać języka polskiego, czasami aż dziw bierze, o jak (wydawało by się) oczywiste sprawy się nasi rodacy pytają. Nic dziwnego, że cudzoziemscy uczestnicy się wystraszyli i znikli z forum. Natomiast użycie angielskiego jest właściwe, gdy pytanie zadane zostało w tym języku, gdyż mamy podstawy przypuszczać, że pytający słabo zna język polski. Na koniec chciałbym zaapelować do uczestników Polaków, aby udzielali odpowiedzi opartych na języku ”literackim”, tzn standardowym, ogólnie przyjętym, a nie prześcigali się w wyliczaniu najdziwniejszych wyrażeń slangowych, gwarowych lub  środowiskowych, o ile oczywiście zadane pytanie właśnie tego nie dotyczy. Nawiasem mówiąc wielu z tych uczestników wykazuje słabą świadomość tego co należy do której z tych odmian języka.
Oczekiwałbym komentarza ze strony moderatora tego forum.


----------



## Thomas1

Nie wydaje mi się, aby jedynym celem tego forum były dyskusje przeznaczone dla obcokrajowców uczących się polskiego. Na pozostałych forach, które czytam, widzę naprawdę dużo dyskusji pomiędzy rodzimymi użytkownikami danego języka na naprawdę najróżniejsze tematy. Takie wątki potrafią być naprawdę długie, a mimo to nie ma pełnej zgody co do odpowiedzi na zadane pytanie. Nie wiem, na jakich forach WR tego nie ma, ale nie korzystam ze wszystkich. 
Co do używanego języka, to o ile mnie pamięć nie myli, jedna z zasad forów WR mówi, żeby kontynuować odpowiedzi w języku, w jakim zostało zadane pytanie, o ile to oczywiście możliwe.
Jeśli chodzi o odmiany języka, to po części się zgadzam, że podawanie przykładów z języka literackiego jest na miejscu, bo jest to jakby nie było wzór. Jednakże nie za wszelką cenę. Obstawanie przy tych formach, kiedy brzmią one w niektórych sytuacjach, co tu dużo mówić, śmiesznie, jest według mnie nierozsądne.


----------



## majlo

Ben Jamin said:


> Podwórko to jedna z wielu możliwości wyjścia na zewnątrz (na dwór). A jak byś powiedział wychodząc z domu, który nie ma podwórka, lecz leży pomiędzy dwoma ulicami, albo w lesie?



Ciężko powiedzieć, bo nigdy w takim nie mieszkałem, ale podejrzewam, że również "idę na dwór". 



Ben Jamin said:


> Iść pieszo to taki sam pleonazm jak iść na nogach, tylko, że zaakceptowany przez język literacki.



I pewnie jeszcze z co najmniej kilka takich pleonazmów by się znalazło. 


----

Również nie widzę nic złego w polemice między rodzimymi użytkownikami danego języka, a sugestie, że "Polacy, jak to Polacy, ze sobą się nie zgadzają" są - uważam - nie bardzo na miejscu. Narodowość nie ma tutaj absolutnie nic do rzeczy.  Właściwie, oprócz pomagania uczącym się naszego języka, "wewnętrzne" dyskusje to drugie piękno _Polish forum_.


----------



## Damian72a

majlo said:


> Również nie widzę nic złego w polemice między rodzimymi użytkownikami danego języka, a sugestie, że "Polacy, jak to Polacy, ze sobą się nie zgadzają" są - uważam - nie bardzo na miejscu.



I o to chodzi, dział "Polish" jest dla Polaków, a co za tym idzie - dyskutują tu w większości Polacy i dyskusje powinny być prowadzone w naszym języku.

Jeśli jakiś obcokrajowiec zadaje pytanie w innym języku, to nie widzę problemu, aby odpowiedzieć mu w takowym (a nie w polskim), jest to na tyle logiczne, że nie trzeba o tym pisać panie Christoforo.

Proszę mi odpowiedzieć na jedno pytanie - czy język angielski jest jednymy językiem obcym?

Mnie się wydaje, że... Nie - jest wiele krajów (tak, w Europie), gdzie obcokrajowcy, jako drugi język, uczą się niemieckiego, francuskiego, hiszpańskiego, rosyjskiego (oraz wielu innych prócz angielskiego) i nie mają pojęcia o języku angielskim, albo mają bardzo małe. W Niemczech angielski jest popularny, ale już we Francji nikt nas nie zrozumie, bo uczą się tam innych języków.

Gdybym był obcokrajowcem i gdybym uczył się języka polskiego, to RACZEJ oczekiwałbym, aby na polskim forum pisano po polsku.

Ja osobiście studiuję filologię angielską i zaglądając na zagraniczne fora OCZEKUJĘ, iż ich użytkownicy używają języka angielskiego. W Stanach Zjednoczonych bardzo popularny jest język hiszpański - powiem wam, że gdyby Amerykanie na swoich forach używali hiszpańskiego, to bym się z lekka wpienił.

Oczywiście, że można powiedzieć "używajmy innych języków, aby zrozumieli nas obcokrajowcy" - jednak do cholery, jeśli ktoś zagląda na forum "Polish", to RACZEJ ma jakieś pojęcie o języku polskim i RACZEJ ucieszą go posty w tymże języku, a nie innym, bo przecież... Skoro uczy się języka polskiego, to teksty rodowitych polaków mogłyby go czegoś nauczyć i z chęcią czytałby wszytko to, co po polsku (przynajmniej ja tak robię ucząc się obcych języków).

A jak nie ma pojęcia o polskim, to może zawsze zadać pytanie w innym języku - ktoś mu w końcu odpowie.

Jak w ogóle wygląda dyskusja mieszanymi jezykami? Ktoś zadaje pytanie po polsku, inny komentuje to tym samym językiem, a następny wtrąca jakiś tekst po angielsku - jednym słowem bałagan.
Nie będę komentował tego, że pytanie tego tematu zostało zadane w języku polskim (przez rodaka).

Jeśli ktoś chce, aby nasze rozmowy rozumieli obcokrajowcy, to w takim razie zapraszam do tłumaczenia postów na język angielski, francuski, niemiecki...

No, Panowie! Do dzieła.


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> 1. I pewnie jeszcze z co najmniej kilka takich pleonazmów by się znalazło.
> 
> 2. Również nie widzę nic złego w polemice między rodzimymi użytkownikami danego języka, a sugestie, że "Polacy, jak to Polacy, ze sobą się nie zgadzają" są - uważam - nie bardzo na miejscu. Narodowość nie ma tutaj absolutnie nic do rzeczy.  Właściwie, oprócz pomagania uczącym się naszego języka, "wewnętrzne" dyskusje to drugie piękno _Polish forum_.


 
Ad 1. Tutaj rozmawiamy o jednym wrażeniu:”iść pieszo” i jego ewentalnych odpowiednikach. Ja nie znam innych wyrażeń o tym samym znaczeniu zaakceptowanych w języku literackim. 
 
Ad 2. 
Zapraszam do śledzenia dyskusji na forach w innych językch. Zauważycie wówczas, że na tych innych dominuje informowanie cudzoziemców o danym języku, a nie wewnątrznarodowa dyskusja. O ile wiem są do tego inne fora dyskusyjne.


----------



## majlo

Ben Jamin said:


> Ad 1. Tutaj rozmawiamy o jednym wrażeniu:”iść pieszo” i jego ewentalnych odpowiednikach. Ja nie znam innych wyrażeń o tym samym znaczeniu zaakceptowanych w języku literackim.



To była drobna dygresja. Nie miałem na myśli pleonazmów o tym samym znaczeniu, o którym mowa w wątku. 



Ben Jamin said:


> Ad 2.
> Zapraszam do śledzenia dyskusji na forach w innych językch. Zauważycie wówczas, że na tych innych dominuje informowanie cudzoziemców o danym języku, a nie wewnątrznarodowa dyskusja. O ile wiem są do tego inne fora dyskusyjne.



Ja na bieżąco śledzę i uczestniczę forum _English Only _i tam niejednokrotnie native speakerzy prowadzą "wewnętrzną" dyskusję i nie uważam, żeby to było coś niekorzystnego. W końcu nie każdy tak samo postrzega język, nawet jeśli to ten sam język.


----------



## majlo

Wczoraj usłyszałem ciekawą - z punktu widzenia naszej dyskusji - rozmowę. Szwagier ze szwagierką wybierali się gdzieś z dziećmi. W pewnym momencie mała Nikola zapytała czy "idziemy tam nogami", na co szwagier odparł, że nie mówi się "iść nogami", lecz "iść na piechotę". O ile to pierwsze można wybaczyć, bo Nikola to na ogól jest generatorem milusich błędów językowych, o tyle to drugie jest zastanawiające. Ostatni raz słyszałem to wyrażenie ładnych kilka lat temu. Słyszeliście je kiedykolwiek, używacie go sami?


----------



## Thomas1

W Warszawie się go używa. Brzmi naturalnie i wcale nie daje do myślenia.  Czyżby było ekscentryczne w twoich stronach?


----------



## Ben Jamin

majlo said:


> Wczoraj usłyszałem ciekawą - z punktu widzenia naszej dyskusji - rozmowę. Szwagier ze szwagierką wybierali się gdzieś z dziećmi. W pewnym momencie mała Nikola zapytała czy "idziemy tam nogami", na co szwagier odparł, że nie mówi się "iść nogami", lecz "iść na piechotę". O ile to pierwsze można wybaczyć, bo Nikola to na ogól jest generatorem milusich błędów językowych, o tyle to drugie jest zastanawiające. Ostatni raz słyszałem to wyrażenie ładnych kilka lat temu. Słyszeliście je kiedykolwiek, używacie go sami?


Oczywiście, słyszałem tysiące razy, używane w mowie potocznej nawet częściej niż „iść pieszo”.
Gdzie ty mieszkasz?


----------



## majlo

Thomas1 said:


> W Warszawie się go używa. Brzmi naturalnie i wcale nie daje do myślenia.  Czyżby było ekscentryczne w twoich stronach?



Hmm, ciężko powiedzieć, ale całkiem możliwe. Pamiętam, że mój tata często używał tego wyrażenia. Poza tym nie przypominam sobie, żebym u kogoś je słyszał, aż do wspomnianej sytuacji ze szwagrem. W każdym razie, ja od "na piechotę" wolę "pieszo". 



Ben Jamin said:


> Oczywiście, słyszałem tysiące razy, używane w mowie potocznej nawet częściej niż „iść pieszo”.
> Gdzie ty mieszkasz?



EDIT:

Wychowałem się na Pomorzu i stamtąd wywodzi się mój leksykon. A od paru lat chłonę mowę Warmii i Mazur.


----------



## .Jordi.

Zgadzam się z Thomasem. „Iść na piechotę” brzmi tutaj jak najbardziej naturalnie, a z „iść nogami” nigdy się nie spotkałem ani w piśmie, ani w mowie.


----------



## szaulo

"Na piechotę"? Używam tego wyrażenia od zawsze . To jest moje "normalne" określenie tego sposobu przemieszczania się. "Na nogach" zgrzyta mi strasznie w uszach. Usłyszałem je dopiero na Dolnym Śląsku (pochodzę z Lubelszczyzny, mieszkałem kilkanaście lat w Warszawie i parę miesięcy w Poznaniu).



majlo said:


> Wczoraj usłyszałem ciekawą - z punktu widzenia naszej dyskusji - rozmowę. Szwagier ze szwagierką wybierali się gdzieś z dziećmi. W pewnym momencie mała Nikola zapytała czy "idziemy tam nogami", na co szwagier odparł, że nie mówi się "iść nogami", lecz "iść na piechotę". O ile to pierwsze można wybaczyć, bo Nikola to na ogól jest generatorem milusich błędów językowych, o tyle to drugie jest zastanawiające. Ostatni raz słyszałem to wyrażenie ładnych kilka lat temu. Słyszeliście je kiedykolwiek, używacie go sami?


----------



## Faycelina

Gochna said:


> *"iść na nogach"* to w Łodzi i Kaliszu popularne wyrażenie oznaczające "iść pieszo".
> Czy ktoś wie, czy jest ono poprawne? Słyszeliście je kiedyś? Sami używacie? Jeśli tak/nie, to napiszcie przy okazji skąd jesteście.
> Z góry dzięki za pomoc.


Słyszałam, jestem z Dolnego Śląska. Sama czasem używam *"iść na nogach"*, ale staram się pilnować, bo wiem, że nie jest poprawne. Raczej _*iść pieszo/piechotą.*_


----------



## isztaaa

I was trying to figure out the origins of "_iść na nogach_" and I stumbled upon this thread.  So, in my hometown, which is actually kind of mixture between Galicia and Silesia, we do say "_iść na nogach_" and it's not restricted to the colloquial stratum. 

In my opinion "_iść_" not always implies legs because of the already mentioned facts: "_iść na rękac_h" or rather "_chodzić na rękach_" and if I ask: "_Idziesz jutro do pracy_" I mean "_Czy jutro pracujesz?_", I don't care whether you go by car or walk. If you ask me: "Jedziesz jutro do pracy samochodem czy idziesz pieszo?" than the context changes and the world "_idziesz_" naturally refers to legs. As well as if I say "_Wolę chodzić (pieszo) do pracy niż jeździć samochodem_". 

And regarding pleonasms, than wouldn't the phrase "_iść pieszo_" be a pleonasm as well? 
*pieszo* <nie za pomocą środka lokomocji, na własnych nogach; piechotą, na piechotę>
ref. Słownik języka polskiego pod red. W. Doroszewskiego

"_Iść na piechotę_" vs. "_iść pieszo_": pieszo czy na piechotę? - Poradnia językowa PWN

Regionalisms are never incorrect.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Po pierwsze zgadzam się z opinią, że „iść”, a jeszcze bardziej „chodzić” może oznaczać nie tylko podróż pieszą, ale również synonim pojęć „udać się”, „uczęszczać”, i tym podobnych, które nie precyzują w jaki sposób dana osoba się przemieściła. Dlatego w niektórych przypadkach potrzebne jest sprecyzowanie lub podkreślenie, że ktoś przyszedł (czy przeszedł całą drogę)  pieszo, zwłaszcza, jeżeli droga jest długa lub niebezpieczna.

Natomiast uważam, że nie ma potrzeby podkreślania, że ktoś chodził czy przyszedł na nogach, a nie na rękach, ponieważ ten ostatni jest sposobem poruszania się nadzwyczaj rzadko spotykanym poza pokazami gimnastycznymi.

Zwrot „iść pieszo” jest częścią standardowego języka literackiego, natomiast inne podobne zwroty, jak „iść na nogach” nie są. Wyjątkiem są zwroty wzbogacone o dodatkowe elementy, jak na przykład „szedł na uginających się nogach”.


----------



## musicurlooking4

Witam. Przepraszam, że się wtrącę ale zastanowiło mnie to co napisal @Ben Jamin



Ben Jamin said:


> Zwrot „iść pieszo” jest częścią standardowego języka literackiego, natomiast inne podobne zwroty, jak „iść na nogach nie są. ”



Dlatego ciekawi mnie z jakiego powodu jedna forma jest uważna za poprawną a druga nie? Przecież oba wyrażenia są takim samym "masłem maślanym"? Czym się różni powiedzenie "pieszo" od powiedzenia "na nogach? Nie wiem czy się ktoś ze mną zgodzi, ale dla mnie te słowa mają dokładnie takie samo znaczenie.

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.


----------



## Ben Jamin

[Quote wisely and trim to the relevant part]

Niestety, odpowiedzi na to pytanie nie mogę udzielić, i jak mi się wydaje nikt na nie nie odpowie.
Nie ma żadnego organu decyzyjnego do którego ksiąg możnaby zajrzeć. O normie językowej nie decyduje żadna komisja, lecz tak zwany "uzus", czyli praktyka językowa, która poprzez akceptację staje się normą.
Tak więc nie ma żadnych obiektywnych powodów dla których jedno z wielu poprawnych gramatycznie wyrażeń staje się normą, a inne nie. Decydują o tym procesy rozgrywające się w głowie wielu ludzi, a do nich nie można zajrzeć.


----------



## isztaaa

Ben Jamin said:


> Zwrot „iść pieszo” jest częścią standardowego języka literackiego, natomiast inne podobne zwroty, jak „iść na nogach” nie są. Wyjątkiem są zwroty wzbogacone o dodatkowe elementy, jak na przykład „szedł na uginających się nogach”.



Which doesn't mean it's incorrect... 



musicurlooking4 said:


> Dlatego ciekawi mnie z jakiego powodu jedna forma jest uważna za poprawną a druga nie? Przecież oba wyrażenia są takim samym "masłem maślanym"? Czym się różni powiedzenie "pieszo" od powiedzenia "na nogach? Nie wiem czy się ktoś ze mną zgodzi, ale dla mnie te słowa mają dokładnie takie samo znaczenie.



I agree. "_Iść pieszo_" and "_iść na nogach_" are both pleonasms and therefore it can't be said that "_iść pieszo_" is correct because "_iść na nogach_" is a pleonasm. Another, unacceptable argument for me is that "_iść na nogach_" sounds weird to somebody (from a certain part of Poland) and this is why it can't be correct.  Come on.



Ben Jamin said:


> Nie ma żadnego organu decyzyjnego do którego ksiąg możnaby zajrzeć. O normie językowej nie decyduje żadna komisja, lecz tak zwany "uzus", czyli praktyka językowa, która poprzez akceptację staje się normą.
> Tak więc nie ma żadnych obiektywnych powodów dla których jedno z wielu poprawnych gramatycznie wyrażeń staje się normą, a inne nie. Decydują o tym procesy rozgrywające się w głowie wielu ludzi, a do nich nie można zajrzeć.



In order to demonstrate if it's correct (accepted for the users) or not there should be a study carried out to see which is more widely used and then we might even draw a conclusion that "_iść na nogach_" is more widely used in certain parts of Poland (than, I believe, we could call it a regionalism).

Perhaps it would be similar to "_iść na dwór_" and "_iść na pole_". One can say that "_iść na pole_" sounds weird to them. Ok, but I will say the opposite. I learnt to use "_iść na dwór_" to talk with people from different parts of Poland (so that they are not confused when I say "_na pole_") but it keeps sounding weird to me. Nevertheless, I will never say it's incorrect.  Yes, I know it is the standard.


----------



## Ben Jamin

[Quote wisely and trim to the relevant part]
Nie ma powodów aby w tym wątku pisać po angielsku. Dyskusja odbywa się między Polakami.
Jak już wcześniej napisałem nie ma żadnej komisji, która ustala które zwroty i wyrazy należą do kanonu literackiego, a które nie. Ilość osób używających danego wyrażenia w języku potocznym nie ma tu nic do rzeczy.


----------



## marco_2

Faycelina said:


> Słyszałam, jestem z *Dolnego Śląska*. Sama czasem używam *"iść na nogach"*, ale staram się pilnować, bo wiem, że nie jest poprawne. Raczej _*iść pieszo/piechotą.*_





szaulo said:


> "Na piechotę"? Używam tego wyrażenia od zawsze . To jest moje "normalne" określenie tego sposobu przemieszczania się. "Na nogach" zgrzyta mi strasznie w uszach. Usłyszałem je dopiero na *Dolnym Śląsku* (pochodzę z Lubelszczyzny, mieszkałem kilkanaście lat w Warszawie i parę miesięcy w Poznaniu).



Hm, to ciekawe - od urodzenia mieszkam we Wrocławiu (a więc na Dolnym Śląsku) i w życiu nie słyszałem zwrotu "iść na nogach", co oczywiście nie oznacza, że nie przyjmuję do wiadomości, że gdzieś w Polsce tak się mówi. Zawsze słyszałem określenie *iść pieszo / piechotą / na piechotę *i sam tak mówię (oczywiście wtedy, gdy jest to konieczne - dla przeciwstawienia poruszania się pieszo innym sposobom przemieszczania się). A jako ciekawostkę mogę dodać, że znałem starszych ludzi z Kielecczyzny, którzy w takich przypadkach używali regionalnego zwrotu _iść na piechty _lub _piechtą._


----------



## Francescost

(Nie jestem polakiem... przepraszam za ewentualne błędy)

Czasami chcemy podkreślić coś:
- Kto chce iść do restauracji?
kontra:
- Kto chce iść do restauracji pieszo/na nogach?

Mi się wydaje ludzkie, chcemy się upewnić, że każdy zrozumie że nie będą samochodów. Bo wiadomo, jest zawsze ktoś, który narzeka.
Innimi słowami: nie jesteśmy komputerami a często źle interpretujemy jasne zdania, lepiej powtórzyć...
Też nie widze tu żadnego błędu gramatycznego, chyba jest (mały) błąd logiczny (pleonazm) - co najmniej tak mi się wydaje.


----------



## Ben Jamin

[Quote wisely and trim to the relevant part]
Nie ma w tej dyskusji problemu poprawności gramatycznej. Dyskutujemy praktykę językową (usage) i styl, czyli czy dane wyrażenie jest czy nie jest częścią standardu literackiego, czy też regionalizmem lub kolokwializmem.


----------



## Francescost

Rozumiem, ja tylko dałem przykład który powinno być taki sam wszędzie w Polsce (podkreślamy 2 razy, że do restauracji idziemy pieszo, bo jesteśmy w sytuacji którym może być taka potrzeba).



Gochna said:


> Czy ktoś wie, czy jest ono poprawne? Słyszeliście je kiedyś? Sami używacie? Jeśli tak/nie, to napiszcie przy okazji skąd jesteście.



Od pierwszego pytania mi się wydawało że chodzi też o poprawności gramatycznej; ale już tak się stało.
Ja słyszałem w Malopolsce (bo praktycznie tylko w Małopolsce bywałem). Inna opcja że słuchałem z telewizji...


----------



## Ben Jamin

Francescost said:


> "Gochna said: ↑
> Czy ktoś wie, czy jest ono poprawne? Słyszeliście je kiedyś? Sami używacie? Jeśli tak/nie, to napiszcie przy okazji skąd jesteście."


W tym wątku jest trochę nieporozumień. Ja przynajmniej nigdy nie wypowiadałem się że któreś wyrażenie jest niepoprawne.


----------



## cointi

Knieja said:


> Ja  jestem z Podkarpacia i _iść na nogach _brzmi dla mnie jak najbardziej naturalnie, chociaż przyznaję, że _iść pieszo_ brzmi bardziej poprawnie. Obu tych wyrażeń używa się tu często.



Jestem z Małopolski i potwierdzam.


----------



## Europadia

_Iść na nogach _brzmi dziwacznie w standardowej polszczyznie. Mówi się _iść pieszo, iść piechotą _lub_ iść na piechotę._


----------



## zaffy

Jako stary Krakus....powiem tylko i wyłącznie 'iść na nogach'. Nikt w moim środowisku nie mówi 'pieszo'. Choć zdaje sobie sprawę, że to regionalizm...ale tak po prostu na południu Polski ludzie mówią.


----------



## Poland91pl

Hej. Świętokrzyskie. Nigdy nie słyszałem "iść na nogach " najczęściej mówi się "iść piechotą lub iść pieszo ". Młodsi mówią "isc z buta " . Pozdrawiam


----------

